# Well, Hes almost ready for his drivers license



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My oldest son is now 19 and feels that he is ready for his license as soon as he becomes good at parallel parking, yea he's 19 and should have had his license back when he was 16, BUT he totally failed drivers Ed in the suky school system we have simply because he watched ME drive and they tried to teach him everything that he SHOULDN'T do ( that does explain the crappy drivers here to some extent) So basically for the past three years I have been training him in both normal driver, equipment operating, tractor, trailer driving, Military ambassador driving ( the way I was taught in 85) and now he thinks he needs more training in parallel parking because he gets one wheel 4" away from the curb and one 5" away from the curb, and he wants both EXACTLY 5" away from the curb.
right now he can operate ANY passenger vehicle with or without a trailer  backhoes, bulldozers etc. and I am totally confident that I will NOT put a useless crappy normal Virginia river on the road. what I will put on the road will be as much of a professional driver as is possible without him getting a job driving


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Could you list some of the things they failed him for that you do? Yes, the instructors these days tend towards being wimpy, overly sympathetic pushovers on the highway, but I took a Defensive Driving course quite a few years back to save some points on my license. It was given through the military with a military instructor that had over 20 years of professional driving experience. Given there were a few 16 year olds soaking up everything he said, I had to step in after his tenth error. He showed no signs of slowing.

He said it was remarkable how much he 're-learned' compared to what years of habit had ingrained into him... 

As for your son... If both wheels are within 6" of the curb on every attempt, that should be a pass in their books. Tell him he can take the years after he gets his license to perfect the technique.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

They failed him for traffic signs like Yield, and stop, he said yield means yield to oncoming traffic and stop means stop weather or not there's any oncoming traffic, they failed him because the speed limit here in 264 is 55mph so I DEMAND that he go no faster than 55, the teacher failed him cause the cops here give you 5 mph in case the speedometer if off so he should have gone 60.
stuff like that, Either way I taught him the way I was taught and he passed his practical test last Saturday and he drives like he has a couple of years of exp


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, you'll hate me then. I'm one of those that's always 5mph over!  But that's absolutely no reason to fail for that. "You didn't break the speed limit. FAIL." Oh, I'd have been ALL up on them about THAT.  Was it the same way with the signs? He didn't roll through a Stop? So they penalized him? 

I've always maintained that a good driver doesn't have to follow all of the rules all of the time, but they ALWAYS keep them in mind... It's more about good judgement, and there's less and less people that seem to have that, and common sense, these days.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Encouraging a driver to go 5mph over the posted limit?? That person should not be an examiner.....period!! The only highways I know of where a minimum speed is required is on the Interstate.....there is no law that says you must drive at the posted speed. I drive at the posted limit or under.....depending on where I am and the conditions. At night, I drive within the stopping distance of my headlights......there are deer in this area. If you're in a hurry (and behind me) there's always passing zones.......I don't care how fast _you_ want to go. 

Stop means STOP.......no excuse for rolling through a stop sign. I live in a rural area and stop at all stop signs......but there's no reason to hang around once the vehicle 'settles' if the intersection is clear. I just never got in the habit of 'rolling stops'.......and don't intend to. 

Yield signs I use to my advantage......:grin:. As I come up to the intersection I'm checking all traffic and slow down just enough to make the turn if the 'coast is clear'. I have a yield sign on the way back from the grocery store.....

Turn signals are such a habit with me that I even use them when pulling out of my driveway.....:rofl:.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> Well, you'll hate me then. I'm one of those that's always 5mph over!  But that's absolutely no reason to fail for that. "You didn't break the speed limit. FAIL." Oh, I'd have been ALL up on them about THAT.  Was it the same way with the signs? He didn't roll through a Stop? So they penalized him?
> 
> I've always maintained that a good driver doesn't have to follow all of the rules all of the time, but they ALWAYS keep them in mind... It's more about good judgement, and there's less and less people that seem to have that, and common sense, these days.





SABL said:


> Encouraging a driver to go 5mph over the posted limit?? That person should not be an examiner.....period!! The only highways I know of where a minimum speed is required is on the Interstate.....there is no law that says you must drive at the posted speed. I drive at the posted limit or under.....depending on where I am and the conditions. At night, I drive within the stopping distance of my headlights......there are deer in this area. If you're in a hurry (and behind me) there's always passing zones.......I don't care how fast _you_ want to go.
> 
> Stop means STOP.......no excuse for rolling through a stop sign. I live in a rural area and stop at all stop signs......but there's no reason to hang around once the vehicle 'settles' if the intersection is clear. I just never got in the habit of 'rolling stops'.......and don't intend to.
> 
> ...


the way I was taught is to STOP at a stoop sign look both ways, then go, yield means yield the right of way to the vehicle that's coming a four-way stop the person on the right HAS THE RIGHT OF WAY, if they all stop at the same time, A posted Speed limit means you DO NOT go over that speed limit or you risk getting a ticket, all other information and caution signs mean what they say, As far as I'm concerned that lazy woman at dmv should be replaced, she should have made sure he could stop[ , go parrell park drive change lanes obey street signs and all that, which is exactly what I pounded into his head for so long.

And no Troy_Jollimore, I don't hate you for going 5 over, I just sit back and think about how its YOUR license, not mine, depends on what cop you get around here but most WILL pull you for 5 over if they are low on their quota for the month


----------

